# Dog Days of Summer BBQ Giveaway!



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

We are excited to announce a new $50 Amazon eGift Card giveaway!

We get it. Summer isn’t the same without going a bit primal, reconnecting with our hunter-gatherer roots, and getting to grill outside over an open flame with friends and family.

If you’re as fired up about grilling during these Dog Days of Summer as we are, we’d love to see your best BBQ pictures and hear about your favorite barbeque recipes, techniques, tips, and tricks.

To enter to win a $50 Amazon eGift Card, reply to this thread to share your best outdoor BBQ pictures you have taken and/or your favorite barbeque recipes.

On *August 8, 2022*, we will hold a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have seven days to reply to our message verifying their email address, or a new winner will be chosen.

_Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for being part of the community, and stay cool during these hot summer days!

- Community Management Team


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

I don’t have a picture but we love to do ribs! My dad puts his special seasoning( I don’t know what’s all in it) and let’s it cook and then puts some sweet baby rays BBQ on it then let’s it cook a little long. Soooo good!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Most my kids are grown..and because life can get crazy busy, it's easy not to see eachother for way too long..so we started a first Sunday themed family pot luck and August will be BBQ beast theme where we flex our BBQ muscles!! Lots of fun and yummy food.






















A family favorite side dish the kids call noodles stuff lol
Cooked spaghetti noodles, rinsed and cooled. Toss in red onion sliced, peeled and sliced cucumber and chopped cilantro. Mix well with Italian dressing.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We don't have any current pictures but let me type up some recipes. This will be so much fun! Normally we have to make my hubby his alpha gal foods separate so it doesn't get contaminated by the regular foods. When I get a chance a bit later I will come back and edit this post to add the recipes.

Edited for recipes:

Sweet Baby Rays Ribs of Delight!

What do you need?

INGREDIENTS
1 tablespoon cayennepepper
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 rack of baby-back pork ribs
1 (18 ounce) bottle sweet baby ray's original barbecue sauce

Coat both sides of the ribs with cayenne pepper, black pepper, garlic powder and salt the night before cooking. Wrap in aluminium foil and let rest in refrigerator over night (tent like for cooking makes it easy to just put in grill next day, bone side down). Cook low and slow for about 2 hours around 250 degrees. Open foil (carefully, dont want to burn or steam yourself~ this is bbq not lobster bake). After opening foil careful not to lose the juices inside cover in the sweet baby rays sauce and reclose foil for another 2 hours slow and low. (If you lost the juices you can add some water back in place to keep moist but it loses some of the seasoning flavor that was in the natural juices) Now carefully remove from foil and place on the grill covering again with sweet baby rays sauce for about 10 minutes. After that enjoy your fresh bbq with family and/or friends! Don't forget your side dishes! Below is my mother's hashbrwon casserole recipe that we always make. 








Now we do have an alpha gal version of the hashbrown casserole recipe if anyone here wants it let me know. It isn't as good as the original but we make do these days since my hubby can't eat this one any more and we make him smoked duck breast in place of the bbq ribs.

And of course you need baked beans to go with any bbq right?

Smokey Pap Bakes Beans

What so you need?

INGREDIENTS 
2 slices of bacon, diced
1 small sweet onion, diced
1 bell pepper, diced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon chipole chili powder (We go normally 1/2 but you may want to use less)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper ( normally we use the cracked black pepper from the grinder)
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons bbq sauce (sweet baby rays normally, if you didn't notice above it's our favorite bbq sauce lol)
2 tablespoons ketchup
1 tablespoon dijon mustard
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 (22 ounce) cans baked beans (Bush’s Baked Beans if not in a rush then will make our own beans)

Go ahead and preheat oven to 400 F while you cook the bacon in a cast iron skillet on an stove eye until crispy, leave bacon grease in pan. Mix in onion, pepper and garlic. Stir until it softens. Add in your paprika, chili powder, salt and pepper. Cook a couple of minutes before adding in the vinegar, bbq sauce, ketchup, mustard and brown sugar. Stir well until everything mixes before adding your bakes beans to the mix. Bring to boil then turn off heat. Give it just a tad bit of time then move to the oven (it's better if you used a cast iron skillet but if not now is the time to put it into an oven safe pan or container (dutch oven type thing too). If yoy like to make things pretty you can add some additional pieces of bacon to the top of the beans. Bake for about 30 minutes.

Now you have a basic bbq meal. 
Oh but wait you need corn on the cob straight from the garden to make the meal complete (we won't talk about desserts yet lol).

What do you need?

INGREDIENTS 
Corn on the cob still in shucks
Butter (we use the vegan earth butter for my hubbys alpha gal)
Lemons
Vegan Ranch (see below)
(INGREDIENTS

1 cup raw cashews
1/2 cup water
1/3 cup peeled and diced cucumber
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon sea salt, more to taste
1/4 teaspoon fresh chopped dill
Blend until smooth and save for when corn is done).

First I pull back the husks and pull out the silks (give silks to goats eyeballing the meal prep outside near porch). Let sit in a large bowl of water to help keep corn moist when grilling. (Normally 10 to 30 minutes pending how long it takes to mix up vegan ranch dressing for later). Put on grill and turn often watching it doesn't start to burn the shucks much (the water soak helps prevent this). Normally cooks about 15 minutes.

Now enjoy your meal!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Ground meat patty. Grill on both sides, insert into bun and add condiments. Enjoy with cold beer.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

We most often cut some willow sticks and peel the bark from the ends. Start up a good fire and play some music. Set the outside table with buns, condiments, chips and salsa, drinks galore… then jab a sausage of some sort on to the stick and roast till spitting. 🔥 

My brother in law got all the grill skills not my husband 😆


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

One of my favorite bbq grilled dishes is actually goat burger. Goat meat can be ground up and used in place of ground beef in any recipe and burgers are no exception. The flavor or the goat meat is so much better than store bought hamburger. It's absolutely delicious! I like mine just with cheese, mayo, ketchup, and mustard.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

. We make ares with a fresh brisket and salt and of butter


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Good steak with a sprinkle of Montreal Steak Spice. Simple and the best. Enjoy with cold beer.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Delicious Pork BBQ with sides of baked beans, coleslaw, and hashbrown casserole is always a favorite too. 🤤


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Shish Kabob is a huge favorite of mine. Quarter onions, garden squash of any variety or more than one type, semi ripe tomatoes, and marinate with bottled Italian salad dressing several hours. Marinate pieces of whatever type of meat you're using in another container. Soak the bamboo skewers in water.

When assembling add portobello mushroom pieces and pineapple chunks that have been lightly oiled, alternating the various ingredients as you fill the skewer. Indirect heat for about 15 minutes or until meat is cooked and vegetables start to soften when pressed on. Add to direct heat for about a minute or 2 (two) while flipping sides to get char marks.

Slide the yummies off of the skewer onto plates and enjoy.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

My grandson enjoying a steak that my son grilled. Personally , I think a good steak needs nothing more than salt and pepper and cooked until rare. Baby Michael agrees!

My biggest tip for meat, cooked any way, is that if you can’t raise it yourself, find a local farmer who raises his animals ethically and you can’t beat the flavor and texture of their products!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I don’t have a real recipe but take your piece of meat applesauce and barbecue sauce liquid smoke and some onion and cook it, it will be super tender and a little sweet 😋


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Please join us in congratulating MellonFriend for winning the $50 Amazon Gift card in our random giveaway this time around!

MellonFriend Please keep an eye on your private conversations (PMs), as we will contact you shortly to verify your email address. 😊

~MR


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Woot woot congrats @MellonFriend 🍀 🍾🍀


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Congrats!!!!!!!! [mention]MellonFriend [/mention]


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Yay! Good for MellonFriend!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉👏


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Woohoo @MellonFriend !!! 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Congrats Mellon! I’m so happy for you!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Congrats! Let us know when you are having the BBQ we are all invited to.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Way to go MellonFriend!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS @MellonFriend ! Woohoooo! 💞💕


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Woo hoo @MellonFriend good for you! Congratulations


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yippie! Congratulations Mellon!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone so much! I can't believe I won! 🤯 Everyone posted such great entries! I will probably use the money to buy soap making supplies or goat stuff! Thanks @TGSAdmin for holding this giveaway! 🥳


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations 🎉


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations @MellonFriend it was the goat meat after all lol.

Oh soap stuff would be a good use of the money too! Congrats again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A huge congrats. 😁😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

The goat herder. said:


> Congrats!!!!


Welcome to TGS! 😁


----------

